# Labor begins:)



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I will feel like an idiot if she fools me since others have fooled me before. However all signs are here! Lost ligs late yesterday evening here it is 4am. Bag is full she is posty, getting up and down, staring into space. Hips are high, vulva is gapped slightly open, she's licking my hands as I type this...haha, tail is crooked, and she stands staring at the corners of the stall.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, that's labor... I'll be for a little bit.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

7am no pushing yet


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

740 pushing! Ah so nervous for my first timer


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Two feet


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Girl!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yay! Congrats on a successful delivery! Sweet girl!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats,beautiful like her mama!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice pictures and a beautiful goat. Congratulations on a successful delivery. Was that the only one??


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm surprised there was just one but very healthy looks just like momma!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah for a beautiful healthy girl! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

How adorable! I love wattles and baby looks like a mini mom! Have been waiting in anticipation for Sugar to kid! Glad it all went well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## callieohara7 (Dec 31, 2014)

So adorable !!!!! Congrats


----------

